# Ati e DRI (Problemi)

## Galanti Davide

Mi trovo in una situazione alquanto assurda. Possiedo una Ati Radeon 9700 Pro, e ho configurato la suddetta con tutte le guide disponibile in rete. Risultato: il dri funziona. La cosa che mi secca, è che con il dri abilitato, quando eseguo determinate operazioni o visito determinati siti internet, il sistema mi crasha. Ho quindi dovuto disabilitare il dri per evitare continui crash di sistema. Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi il motivo e da cosa può essere causato? Vi pasto di seguito alcune informazioni che potrebbero tornarvi utili:

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge -vp xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts +cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) +xprint +xv 0 kB
```

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge -vp ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7  +opengl 0 kB
```

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -funit-at-a-time -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -funit-at-a-time -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks keeptemp keepwork sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://gentoo.ngi.it/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-W1,O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cjk cli crypt ctype cups curl dba directfb dri dts dv dvd dvdread eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode expat fastbuild fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gif gmp gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lcms libcaca lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska memlimit mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png posix ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl svg symlink tcltk tcpd theora tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd vorbis wmf wxwindows xml xml2 xmms xpm xprint xsl xv xvid zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load "type1"

#   Load "speedo"

    Load "freetype"

#   Load "xtt"

    Load "glx"

    Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#   ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option "NoTrapSignals"

#   Option "DontVTSwitch"

#   Option "DontZap"

#   Option "Dont Zoom"

#   Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#   Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#   Option "DisableModInDev"

#   Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

#   Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#   Option "Xleds" "1 2 3"

#   Option "LeftAlt" "Meta"

#   Option "RightAlt" "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout" "it"

#   Option "XkbVariant" ""

#   Option "XkbOptions" ""

#   Option "XkbDisable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option "Resolution"   "256"

#   Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

#   Option "BaudRate" "9600"

#   Option "SampleRate"   "150"

#   Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#   Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

#   Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "Mouse2"

#   Driver "mouse"

#   Option "Protocol" "MouseMan"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "spaceball"

#   Driver "magellan"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "spaceball2"

#   Driver "spaceorb"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "touchscreen0"

#   Driver "microtouch"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

#   Option "MinX" "1412"

#   Option "MaxX" "15184"

#   Option "MinY" "15372"

#   Option "MaxY" "1230"

#   Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

#   Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#   Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

#   Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "touchscreen1"

#   Driver "elo2300"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

#   Option "MinX" "231"

#   Option "MaxX" "3868"

#   Option "MinY" "3858"

#   Option "MaxY" "272"

#   Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

#   Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#   Option "ButtonThreshold" "17"

#   Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

#   Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Acer AL1722"

    HorizSync 30.0-80.0

    VertRefresh 55-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Standard VGA"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

#   Chipset "generic"

    Driver "vga"

#   BusID "PCI:0:10:0"

#   VideoRam 256

#   Clocks 25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Radeon 9700 Pro"

    Driver "fglrx"

#   VideoRam 131072

    Option "NoDRI" "on"   

    Option "TVFormat" "PAL-B"

    Option "TVStandard" "VIDEO"

    Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

    Option "FSAAScale" "0"

    Option "FSAAEnable" "off"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma" "on"

    Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option "OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"

    Option "Centermode" "on"

#   Option "DesktopSetup" "single"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

    Option "Stereo" "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable" "0"

    Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

    Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "off"

    Option "KernelModuleParm" "off"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU" "off"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen 1"

    Device "Radeon 9700 Pro"

    Monitor "Acer AL1722"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Ovviamente nel file xorg.conf l'opzione NoDRI l'ho messa per disabilitare i dri e i frequenti crash di sistema.

----------

## skakz

crasha X? perchè non posti un pò di log che riguardano il crash..?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

non è che niente niente sono i driver?

Potresti provare ad installare la versione precedente, la 8.22.1 (mi pare fosse questa).

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> crasha X? perchè non posti un pò di log che riguardano il crash..?  :roll:

 

Crasha tutto :D

In ogni caso non ho riportato i log in quanto non vi sono errori e quindi mi pareva inutile

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> non è che niente niente sono i driver?
> 
> Potresti provare ad installare la versione precedente, la 8.22.1 (mi pare fosse questa).

 

Ho già provato altre versione dei driver (non la penultima da te citata) provai l'ultima stable, ora ho l'ultima unstable in quanto mi pare l'unica che non mi dia problemi con il supporto framebuffer nel kernel

----------

## skakz

ma si tratta di un freeze che ti costringe ad un riavvio..? oppure si riavvia da solo..? oppure non so.. descrivi meglio cosa succede...  :Razz:  abilita qualche verbose e faccia sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ma si tratta di un freeze che ti costringe ad un riavvio..? oppure si riavvia da solo..? oppure non so.. descrivi meglio cosa succede... :P abilita qualche verbose e faccia sapere  :wink:

 

No non si riavvia da solo, si tratta di un freeze che mi costringie al reset della macchina. Quando si freeza, la schermata diventa leggermente instabile e riesco a muovere il mouse solamente o dall'alto verso il basso e viceversa o a volte solo da destra verso sinistra e viceversa.

----------

## Galanti Davide

up

----------

## Ilvalle

Consiglio mio, abbandona ati-drivers, e usa i driver open.

Con X-7  è fattibile senza grossi problemi, fermati però 

alla versone 6.4 dei mesa. (la 6.5 crea qualche problema, risolvibile, di drm)

Valle

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Consiglio mio, abbandona ati-drivers, e usa i driver open.
> 
> Con X-7  è fattibile senza grossi problemi, fermati però 
> 
> alla versone 6.4 dei mesa. (la 6.5 crea qualche problema, risolvibile, di drm)
> ...

 

Ma che io sappia i driver open non supportano i chipset r300 e superiori.

----------

## Ilvalle

Hai ragione, ma non credo sia la cosa rilevante.

Anche con gli open 6.4 l'accelerazione grafica è cmq avviata, le prestazioni son inferiori.

Con l'avvento dei 6.5, invece, son supportati anche i nostri, ma come ti dicevo 

prima, te li sconsiglio.

Tutto quanto testato sul portatile, con mobile 9700

valle

----------

## earcar

Prova a rigenerare il tuo xorg.conf con fglrxconfig

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Prova a rigenerare il tuo xorg.conf con fglrxconfig

 

già provato, non cambia nulla. Comunque nelle ultime versioni fglrxconfig è stato sostituito da aticonfig

----------

